# Asia furries



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Hi any south east asia furries here?

I am from Singapore, if you are say hi and let me know where are you from?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

I don't know if it'd be rude to ping someone if you know where their from so I'm not, but just know you're not alone on these forums ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Hey there! There are furries here from Singapore, China, the Philippines, Mongolia, and Taiwan:
forums.furaffinity.net: Furries of the World!


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't know if it'd be rude to ping someone if you know where their from so I'm not, but just know you're not alone on these forums ^_^




Sorry but i don't understand. I'm lost when you said "rude" part. Could you rephrase it?


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Never mind, i shall delete this post. I think my message sent the wrong message


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> Sorry but i don't understand. I'm lost when you said "rude" part. Could you rephrase it?


What I meant was I don't know if it'd be rude to call out someone's location without them giving permission.


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What I meant was I don't know if it'd be rude to call out someone's location without them giving permission.


gotcha, just reported my post and hopefully delete, i don't want to cause any harm


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What I meant was I don't know if it'd be rude to call out someone's location without them giving permission.


well to be fair, I am not forcing you to share your location. my message to make friends that's all but its ok


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> well to be fair, I am not forcing you to share your location. my message to make friends that's all but its ok


I think you misunderstand me buddy heh. I was just saying I wouldn't name any names but that you weren't alone if you felt that way.


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think you misunderstand me buddy heh. I was just saying I wouldn't name any names but that you weren't alone if you felt that way.


fully, because i don't understand you again


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2020)

I think Ovi just phrased his concern poorly.

He's saying that giving away people's location is usually a bad idea, and can be against the rules.

He's just missing the fact that you're just asking for something very general, which is totally fine. And it's up to other users to decide what to say, which is also totally fine.

I hope that helps, for both you, and @Ovi the Dragon .

Since this thread is just fine, do you still want it closed?  I can't delete it, but I can close it.   But it's fine for it to be open.



Sinaga said:


> well to be fair, I am not forcing you to share your location. my message to make friends that's all but its ok


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> fully, because i don't understand you again


Let me try again. You'll most likely find friends on here who are from your region because I know there are some people here from around that region. Does that help?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

I was saying I wasn't going to call out anyone's location. My mistake for the confusion!


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I think Ovi just phrased his concern poorly.
> 
> He's saying that giving away people's location is usually a bad idea, and can be against the rules.
> 
> ...


 Do close it, i won't do this in future


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Let me try again. You'll most likely find friends on here who are from your region because I know there are some people here from around that region. Does that help?


Yes sorry for miscommunication


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2020)

Closing at the OP's request.


----------

